
'Anti-Facebook' investors dig deep for Ello - Robadob
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29725891
======
Robadob
It's certainly an interesting idea to try and fund a social network on micro-
transactions alone.

It should be interesting to see what functionality they link to micro-
transactions; Most games seem to do this with 'skins' and other aesthetic
options, but if they go over the top in that respect it could easily become
'messy' like MySpace.

I do expect there might be a different demographic of privacy concious users
who may be willing to donate in effect should the service gain traction.

